# Little underground on Amish shoe store



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job. I have never rolled up pex in a slab should be fast, I like that you insulated it when it went through concrete.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rooterboy said:


> Nice job. I have never rolled up pex in a slab should be fast, I like that you insulated it when it went through concrete.


Thanks,we used to insulate all pex underground but it got to be so aggravating and hard we just make sure the pex is completely covered by #9 stone and secured and we do insulate as it passes thru the concrete


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Thanks,we used to insulate all pex underground but it got to be so aggravating and hard we just make sure the pex is completely covered by #9 stone and secured and we do insulate as it passes thru the concrete


You really can't be bothered to sleeve it with anything?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> You really can't be bothered to sleeve it with anything?


Nope way to much of a bother to me lololo plus I don’t want nothing to last very long,when a hole comes in the pex in a few yrs I will go back and reroute overhead getting paid again 😏

It’s the law of supply and demand


----------

